# Baffled By Winterization



## CSquared (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys,
I need your expertise. I am in the process of winterizing my 25RSS and so far I have pumped in 7 gallons of antifreeze and the pump has still not stopped. I know most you are thinking all the antifreeze is going into the hot water heater, but the bypass valve is turned in-line with the bypass tube and more importantly, the drain plug is pulled on the H2O heater and no antifreeze is draining out. I have the plug pulled on the fresh water tank so it is not going in there either. I truly have no idea how I could pump in 7 gallons of antifreeze and not have it escape somewhere. What am I missing?


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

that would definitely have me worried also.....


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow.. It should only take about 1 1/2 gallons. Time to look for a leak or an open tap. How about the sink in the outside kitchen?


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

Ftwildernessguy has a point....I would start looking in every storage compartment, also, do you have an outside kitchenette that comes out of the wall? Mine OB has one right outside of my kitchen sink. My outside kitchenette sits inside a "tub" that is actually wedged under my kitchen sink inside....I've had times when I hooked up the city water, forgetting to make sure the faucet in my outdoor kitchenette is turned off, it filled up a good portion of the tub then started pouring into my camper behind my kitchen...and also, it could be leaking into your underbelly.


----------



## CSquared (Sep 6, 2011)

Erik K said:


> Ftwildernessguy has a point....I would start looking in every storage compartment, also, do you have an outside kitchenette that comes out of the wall? Mine OB has one right outside of my kitchen sink. My outside kitchenette sits inside a "tub" that is actually wedged under my kitchen sink inside....I've had times when I hooked up the city water, forgetting to make sure the faucet in my outdoor kitchenette is turned off, it filled up a good portion of the tub then started pouring into my camper behind my kitchen...and also, it could be leaking into your underbelly.


I did check around outside and under the trailer and there were no signs of any leaks. I doubt the underbelly cover is water tight and would think it would leak out somewhere. I also checked the bathroom and there were no signs of leaks in there either. Tonight I think I am going to hook up the hose to the city water outlet and open the various facets to see if there is any antifreeze present. I know there is there is no way there is 7 gallons of capacity in the plumbing lines. Confused? YES!


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

CSquared said:


> Ftwildernessguy has a point....I would start looking in every storage compartment, also, do you have an outside kitchenette that comes out of the wall? Mine OB has one right outside of my kitchen sink. My outside kitchenette sits inside a "tub" that is actually wedged under my kitchen sink inside....I've had times when I hooked up the city water, forgetting to make sure the faucet in my outdoor kitchenette is turned off, it filled up a good portion of the tub then started pouring into my camper behind my kitchen...and also, it could be leaking into your underbelly.


I did check around outside and under the trailer and there were no signs of any leaks. I doubt the underbelly cover is water tight and would think it would leak out somewhere. I also checked the bathroom and there were no signs of leaks in there either. Tonight I think I am going to hook up the hose to the city water outlet and open the various facets to see if there is any antifreeze present. I know there is there is no way there is 7 gallons of capacity in the plumbing lines. Confused? YES!
[/quote]

I'm completely out of ideas for you at this point....the only thing I can now think of is if your fresh water tank is clogged and it's not coming out thru the drain spout. also, did you make sure the toilet flush isn't stuck open...that'll dump into the black tank as fast as the water pump will draw...Please keep us posted on what you figure out is wrong....
Erik


----------



## rvthereyet (Nov 9, 2013)

CSquared said:


> Guys,
> I need your expertise. I am in the process of winterizing my 25RSS and so far I have pumped in 7 gallons of antifreeze and the pump has still not stopped. I know most you are thinking all the antifreeze is going into the hot water heater, but the bypass valve is turned in-line with the bypass tube and more importantly, the drain plug is pulled on the H2O heater and no antifreeze is draining out. I have the plug pulled on the fresh water tank so it is not going in there either. I truly have no idea how I could pump in 7 gallons of antifreeze and not have it escape somewhere. What am I missing?


I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years back and found that the caps for the two water line drains under the trailer were not capped. They are located between the front of the trailer and the blackwater valve and just stick out from the underbelly. The antifreeze was running straight out and because I was parked on gravel I didn't see any accumulation of liquid. As soon as they were capped the antifreeze ran straight through the faucets. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## CSquared (Sep 6, 2011)

rvthereyet said:


> Guys,
> I need your expertise. I am in the process of winterizing my 25RSS and so far I have pumped in 7 gallons of antifreeze and the pump has still not stopped. I know most you are thinking all the antifreeze is going into the hot water heater, but the bypass valve is turned in-line with the bypass tube and more importantly, the drain plug is pulled on the H2O heater and no antifreeze is draining out. I have the plug pulled on the fresh water tank so it is not going in there either. I truly have no idea how I could pump in 7 gallons of antifreeze and not have it escape somewhere. What am I missing?


I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years back and found that the caps for the two water line drains under the trailer were not capped. They are located between the front of the trailer and the blackwater valve and just stick out from the . The antifreeze was running straight out and because I was parked on gravel I didn't see any accumulation of liquid. As soon as they were capped the antifreeze ran straight through the faucets. I hope this helps. Good luck!
[/quote]

Eureka...I think that could be it. I did remove the caps and the rear of the trailer is in the grass. On my way home from work to check it out..THANKS!!! I'll let you know if that fixes the problem.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CSquared said:


> Eureka...I think that could be it. I did remove the caps and the rear of the trailer is in the grass. On my way home from work to check it out..THANKS!!! I'll let you know if that fixes the problem.


At least your grass will be nice and protected from a freeze...


----------



## CSquared (Sep 6, 2011)

CSquared said:


> Guys,
> I need your expertise. I am in the process of winterizing my 25RSS and so far I have pumped in 7 gallons of antifreeze and the pump has still not stopped. I know most you are thinking all the antifreeze is going into the hot water heater, but the bypass valve is turned in-line with the bypass tube and more importantly, the drain plug is pulled on the H2O heater and no antifreeze is draining out. I have the plug pulled on the fresh water tank so it is not going in there either. I truly have no idea how I could pump in 7 gallons of antifreeze and not have it escape somewhere. What am I missing?


I had the same thing happen to me a couple of years back and found that the caps for the two water line drains under the trailer were not capped. They are located between the front of the trailer and the blackwater valve and just stick out from the . The antifreeze was running straight out and because I was parked on gravel I didn't see any accumulation of liquid. As soon as they were capped the antifreeze ran straight through the faucets. I hope this helps. Good luck!
[/quote]

Eureka...I think that could be it. I did remove the caps and the rear of the trailer is in the grass. On my way home from work to check it out..THANKS!!! I'll let you know if that fixes the problem.
[/quote]
That solved my problems! 1 gallon of antifreeze and little down each sink and I'm done. Thank you all for the help!!! I knew someone on here had to know what my problem was, what a great site!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CSquared said:


> That solved my problems! 1 gallon of antifreeze and little down each sink and I'm done. Thank you all for the help!!! I knew someone on here had to know what my problem was, what a great site!


Don't forget to pour some down the tub/shower. It has a p-trap as well.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't forget the outside sink.....

I also take the filter screen out in the water supply connection and let some anti-freeze back flow out.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

so why would you need to put anti-freeze in the P traps. I would think that a small amount of water in an unpressurized pipe, would simply expand down the pipe before it could exert enough pressure to crack the pipe. Just curious, I know one of the engineer types hear will be able to answer.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> so why would you need to put anti-freeze in the P traps. I would think that a small amount of water in an unpressurized pipe, would simply expand down the pipe before it could exert enough pressure to crack the pipe. Just curious, I know one of the engineer types hear will be able to answer.
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Trust me...it will break the pipe...it happened to me 3-4 years ago when we had a long 7 day cold front here and temps never got above freezing. So, adding 5-6 ounces of antifreeze now can save you a LOT of hassle come Spring.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

It also is so easy to do and gets rid of the half gallon of antifreeze you have left over.


----------



## Erik K (Aug 28, 2013)

and it's not worth the huge amount of aggravation you'll have, just for not spending the extra couple $ for another gallon to use in the traps..


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I usually run the faucet long enough to get enough antifreeze in the traps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

venatic said:


> I usually run the faucet long enough to get enough antifreeze in the traps.


Sure, that works well if you put antifreeze in the lines. For the PNW, I just blow out the lines with air, so nothing ever comes out the faucet (except the water) I then pour Antifreeze in the traps.


----------

